# OHIO FROGGERS



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Not sure if this is the best place to post or not, if not i'm sorry... I know there are several froggers in the colombus area but was wondering if there are any groups, events, etc... in the Dayton area. Also any good reptile/amphibian shops in the area? I've searched and can't find much except for the Colombus shows. Thanks for any info!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

unfortunately there is not much outside of columbus or cleveland. it would be nice to find some people near where we live to set up a group or some type of social thing. as far as stores go there is not much around either. my suggestion would to not buy from a store anyways as most do not really care for them well. buying directly from breeders is the best way to go though shipping can be a little pricey if you cant find someone locally. anyways welcome
sean


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

It would be nice to see a meeting in Columbus. There are some good folks in Columbus, including our esteemed board owner/admin.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm up for a Columbus meeting!


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

maybe someday i'll open the only PDF store in the Dayton area. I'm sure w/ enough capitol i could get it running and what not, but at the same time even if i made sure everyone i sold to had the resources to take proper care of them, most would not. I know there are some reptile shows that go through colombus quite a bit, but i have never been and don't know if there are many froggers there...


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

zachxbass said:


> maybe someday i'll open the only PDF store in the Dayton area. I'm sure w/ enough capitol i could get it running and what not, but at the same time even if i made sure everyone i sold to had the resources to take proper care of them, most would not. I know there are some reptile shows that go through colombus quite a bit, but i have never been and don't know if there are many froggers there...


There are a couple at the Columbus show. Melissa from Quality captives is I think always there. One or two others. It's mostly snakes and lizards and a lot of good people watching, but it's nice to talk to Melissa and have a look around. You should check it out some time.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I think i will sometime this summer.... I like snakes and lizards too so i think even w/out any darts i'd have fun.


----------



## cstmgp (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, the columbus show is great, it's held once a month. Melissa is always there, brian's tropicals can usually be found, and a woman from bowling green usually has a few. I would suggest melissa and sarah from quality captives, and brian if he's there. Search All Ohio Reptile show, and you'll find dates and info.
Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm new to the hobby, but I'm from Fairfield, OH


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

welcome
im from oxford bout 20 min away, nice to see some people closer than columbus.

sean


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

That's cool, I'm going to be getting some Azures within the next few weeks. What all do you have?

Greg


----------



## woody743 (May 12, 2008)

I am in Franklin. Just off I 75


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm right off 35 in Dayton. Not too many down here.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Any new Ohio Froggers!?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm in Hiram, Ohio


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I live in Oakwood. It's nice to know that there is at least a few more PDF enthusiast living in or around Dayton. 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in Columbus. I'm not technically a frogger yet, but I will be soon!


----------



## gowingsgo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Ohio forger's I live in Cincinnati and am just getting into the hobby. My tank build will be 4'L x 4'H x 1'W Do to the size dimensions of the tank the only frogs that would work I think would be thumbs. I was wondering who in Ohio is breeding them and what there availability is? I was thinking of going up to the Columbus show in January and was wondering if there will be any at the show. Or if there is a breeder that is with in a two hour drive from Cincinnati that would let me stop by and check out there set up 
Thanks


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Usually Mac (username: mascpoison) is at the Ohio shows. He has many different darts, but I'm not sure if he has thumbs. Welcome to the addiction, I mean hobby


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

gowingsgo said:


> Hello Ohio forger's I live in Cincinnati and am just getting into the hobby. My tank build will be 4'L x 4'H x 1'W Do to the size dimensions of the tank the only frogs that would work I think would be thumbs. I was wondering who in Ohio is breeding them and what there availability is? I was thinking of going up to the Columbus show in January and was wondering if there will be any at the show. Or if there is a breeder that is with in a two hour drive from Cincinnati that would let me stop by and check out there set up
> Thanks


I'm about 3 hours from Cincinnati, but your more than welcome to stop out. I have some nice thumbs available. Let me know if you want to make a road trip.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Paul, glad to see you on here!!


----------



## gowingsgo (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Alpha Pro Breeders a 6 hour round trip my be a little far for me right now but that may change after the new year. Do you ever go to the show in Columbus? What type of thumbs do you have? If you want you could send me a PM with list and price. 
Aging thanks for the offer to stop out. I know that when I buy my frogs I want to get them from some one and not have to have them shipped. I have ordered stuff online before for my salt water aquariums and have not had to much luck with getting live stock through the mail so if it comes down to it I would make the drive before I would have some thing shipped.
Thanks
Paul 

Gthorp2 thanks for the link to this place It is just full of great info and I am glad to be on here.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have anything ready to go?


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in Cincinnati. I'm pretty new to the hobby. I got my first frogs in Oct. at the Midwest FrogFest. So far I've been able to keep them and all my plants alive (minus 1 crappy fern)! I'm about to start building another tank or 2 that I got off craigslist. It's good to finally see other people in the area.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Ha! We sooo need an Ohio Froggers group! We can't let those MI'rs have all the fun!

I'm @ the C-bus show every month, I stopped going after 9/11 (I was driving down from Maine, 3 yrs straight!) It was getting hard to travel. But I've been doing the show or going to it since HS! 1989

Come up to the show and you will have fun. Lots to see! There is usually a bunch of Ohio DB members as well. Its good to keep in touch with those that are a short drive away if you need emergency FF's etc.

Stop by and say hi!!
Mac


----------



## SeanyG (Dec 18, 2009)

Im from Cleveland. Got two Azures from Mac's Lady in Dec. Great frogs at great prices.


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have vent tads if anyone is interested. I also have 4 adult mossy frogs Im looking to get rid of.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I sent you a PM about the mossy frogs. If you still have them email me and we can go from there!

[email protected]

Thanks!
Mac


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

When are all the Ohio Froggers going to meet up? Everyone else is and thought maybe we could meet up sometime...


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm from Parkersburg, WV. I can see Ohio from here because I border the Ohio River. I also go to college in Ohio. Does that count? lol


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

FYI for anyone who has not signed up for the Ohio social group:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/ohio-dart-froggers.html


----------

